# New band day!



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I was waiting to see what happened before sharing here but after 3 rehearsals its pretty safe to say: I'm in a band!
It's a power trio and we are playing the music I compose but we all agreed to include a fourth member, probably a keyboard that can play some chords in the guitar too, just because it suits better with jazz rock fusion.
Our short term goal is to be able to play in the city and avoid rotten tomatoes. 
Advice, jokes, ideas and memes are welcome. 
I have to acknowledge all the advice in the thread "how to put a band together", thanks to it I put an ad on the Ottawa musician and Kijiji. 
Thanks GC!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats!! Looking forward to your first gig.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent, glad that it worked out for you!


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice, it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! ...Congrats!

Be sure t let everyone here know when and where you are having your first gig!

Hearing this news made me very happy.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats! Did you hear back from Petr Cancura?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone, we are starting to laugh while playing and that's always a good symptom. 
@mhammer no word from Petr yet.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This could be the year. With the Canadian dollar so low, the festivals have said they are looking for more Canadian acts this time. The American acts are becoming too expensive.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

mhammer said:


> This could be the year. With the Canadian dollar so low, the festivals have said they are looking for more Canadian acts this time. The American acts are becoming too expensive.


Maybe, but if that happens it'll be thanks to your help reaching Petr because the official call has ended.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Best of luck - always fun embarking in a new project.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

And we found our keyboard player!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> And we found our keyboard player!


Great news!! 

I will very likely be visiting Ottawa next summer and hope that your band will have a gig while I am there.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

You are officially invited to jam with us!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> You are officially invited to jam with us!


Thanks very, very much for the invitation....but that would be a huge stretch. 
However, I will happily contribute food and beverages for all the band.

Cheers


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so happy for you Amagras! I can totally relate to how you must feel! I am just starting to compose my very first original composition! It's so exciting! I feel like I am walking on clouds all day, everyday! You must to? Music!! What would we do without it? I would be one very, very sad person!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That's awesome to hear! Once you start creating it only gets better and at some point you probably won't want to play covers so often. Looking forward to give hear your first song!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

As time goes on we won't play covers that much! I have stayed up all night trying to complete the lyrics! You don't get a second chance to make a first impression. I am out to impress! lol


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I always send my songs when they are close to be finished to a few good friends whose musical taste and common sense I trust. They have proven this method to be an important part of my creative/technical process.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Now we have a (free) website. It's not even finished yet but it offers some hints on how is gonna be in the near future: thewitband.webs.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

http://thewitband.webs.com/

I wish I could attend your first gig!
*Hopefully many of the GC members in the Ottawa area will plan to attend.
*
The website is off to a great start!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Great place for your first gig. Good stuff man. A Por ellos.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you so much for your support. I'm not sure we can play there yet but the Rainbow have that open jam and we are planning to attend and try to play 2 or 3 songs to see how we behave in front of people.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

PM sent about the Rainbow.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Chito said:


> PM sent about the Rainbow.


Replied, sounds awesome, thx


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It is a surprise for me to know of all the attention that our band is taking through the website (thanks to GC members, I suspect.) According to the website report, the bandwidth for the month was exceeded in less than a week! Not a big deal because it's a free website but still I'm impressed as I never heard of that before.


----------

